# The "Good Old Days"........Homemade Taffy



## ClassicRockr (Aug 2, 2014)

My dad use to make/"pull" taffy in our enclosed (not heated) back porch. Sugar and corn syrup, food coloring and ? I remember him taking a cooled pie pan full of these "taffy making" ingredients out to that porch, taking the stuff out of the pan and putting it over a large shelf bracket that he put up on the wall. He would pull and pull and pull! He made both soft and hard taffy in. The soft taffy was so darn good!

So, have you ever seen homemade taffy made? Yes, those were the "good old days"!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 2, 2014)

I never even had homemade taffy, but my father used to bring us home some salt-water taffy at times, and I always like Bonomo Turkish taffy, vanilla and strawberry.


----------

